# dec is here... whats next?



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so... the end of the year is upon us... most of us are done for the year, so mods will be left to be done next year...

what are your plan?? realistically.

i dont know about mines... i want to have 100.000$ and do it all!
i want to upgrade the following:

-interior (3.5k total)
--------seats, re upholster, new SW, new knob, racing harness, a new custom stress bar, and more.
-engine (custom turbo kit)(7.8k total)
------- it includes a turbo kit, turbo back, intercooler, installation, software.
-body (1.5k)
-brakes(1.3k)
------front and rears. almost a BBK
-suspension (370+install)
-------whiteline products
sound system (abut 1500)
------ -amp+ complete stock sound system upgrade. nothing over the top.

lol.. i just CANT do it all... so i'm leaning to the brakes, suspension and turbo... and leave the interior, sound and body for 2012.

so... what about the rest of you?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

although winter is here, i'm still going to do my turbo build over my winter break. If Eurojet's isn't out by then, i'm doing a custom turbo kit...i'm just sick of waiting. While i'm doing the kit i'm also going to put in the fourseason liht weight fly wheel and stage 2 clutch. Since that will cost all the money i can put into the car now i won't be doing anything else until spring when i have more money saved up. Plans then will be to upgrade internals, big brake kit, engine mounts and intake manifold (if they're ever made).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

oops! i forgot the intake mani! 

and i am fairly confident that by march, we should have some manis available.

or plan b:

gather a group of +7, give a deposit to eurojet (500?) and ask em to make us some.

i'm guessing that by doing the non-refundable deposit, they will most likely do it, since it proves comitment.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we've all seen that they have finally got back to us on their FB page saying they will keep us posted and I have faith in them and their commitment to the 2.5L.

As for 2010, since being a student greatly limits the money I can spend on my baby and winter here in Edmonton means temperatures approaching -40, it's not like I can work on her at all either. But I plan on doing coils and the intake mani, plus probably other little cheap mods just to get my fix, brake/clutch lines, rotors, pads, etc.


----------



## fdub15 (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be doing a Turbo! May 2011 it will happen. Hopefully Eurojets will be done by then but if not I will put my own together :thumbup:


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I will be doing nothing on her haha my garage is filled with kitchen cabinets I'm building and western Pennsylvania winter sucks so I'm waiting till I finish my cabinets but I'm looking to do suspension and Ecs big brake upgrade as soon as I can then intake mani when they drop


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

my turbo is done. runs great, looking for a dyno run in a couple weeks. installing a trunk mount , actually the spare tire well, water meth kit next week. then upping the boost a little. also installing a catch tank, although no fancy valve cover...yet. that will be all until I, also, can save for an intake mani and valve cover.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Dantoweed60 said:


> my turbo is done. runs great, looking for a dyno run in a couple weeks. installing a trunk mount , actually the spare tire well, water meth kit next week. then upping the boost a little. also installing a catch tank, although no fancy valve cover...yet. that will be all until I, also, can save for an intake mani and valve cover.


:thumbup:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Rabbit- Intake manifold, water meth, battery relocation. Maybe more wheels.
Touareg- Adapters and tires for wheels, tow kit(purchased), remove chrome
91 Golf- build engine, finish interior, body work
87 GTI- race the hell out of it. USRT shift kit.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I JUST finished the Turbo install , New wheels/shifter bushings/custom eurojet 3in exhaust/brakes upgraded/ GTI seats and a few other odds and ends were done this past week. 

For next year... Probably Just a custom c2 tune and some other little things... Nothing too pricey, My car has transformed form something I was ready to trade in to something that I'm in love with again.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

All I really plan on doing next year is the interior, some new wheels and an intake mani.

I have a GLI steering wheel in the mail and will be getting Katzkin put in eventually since I can't find a set of beige leatherette seats. I'll prob go with some LM reps (creative.. I know) and then its just a waiting game for Eurojet's manifold and the software to go with it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

.:R Brakes
Wheels (stuck between the choice of flush or more functional choice)
JDM interior pieces
the custom X-brace I have been planning for 6 months now
and hopefully some atwood software


----------



## Atömic1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dantoweed60 said:


> my turbo is done.





TeamZleep said:


> I JUST finished the Turbo install


 What turbo kits did you guys use?
I am still in the research stage.

Thanks, Pete


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

New brakes and header are going in, in a week or 2. Next year is suspension and wheel time. Probably more performance oriented than looks oriented. Light weight wheels with wider rubber. With a basic drop and everything to stiffen up the ride, id like to do the unibrace under brace too.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

no kit for me, picked a turbo,Garrett T3-Super 60, had a local vw/audi tuner fab what was needed; exhaust mani, downpipe, intake and exhaust piping, installed with United software, 550 cc injectors, new coils, plugs...
check this link...[URL="http://72.26.192.77/index.php?option=com_joomgallery&func=viewcategory&catid=8&Itemid=63" URL]
I used the T3-S60 as my stage 1, cheap, reliable, familiar with it, internal wastegate currently at 8psi


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

universal software?


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

United not Universal...Jeff stuff..sorry for the confusion


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ohhh!! 

any reviews???

:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well my car is nearing the end of over a year of downtime... just have an oil leak and wiring up the podi setup to complete to get it back up and driving. Drag racing is just starting to heat up here thanks to finally having some decent air quality and density so the plan is to get out to the track ASAP after my meth kit and mounts arrive over the next few weeks. Next year its gonna be intake manifold, reflash for everything to play well, maybe some better wheels. Gonna cool off on the MKV for a bit and get down on a aba/9a m90 supercharged on megasquirt frankenstein in a MKI if I can swing it.
I will say my ultimate goal for a MKV would be get a salvage 2 door rabbit, gut, cage, full motor build, convert fueling for E85, AEM or 034 standalone, precision billet 6262, wizards of nitrous SB150Ti Nitrous Kit, AWD conversion, replace glass with lexan, replace as much of the body with CF and fiberglass as possible, slicks and skinnies, and I'm still doing my homework on suspension options.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sold my mk5 2.5L

but still have my mk1 2.5L
looking into stuff for that now


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sold my mk5 2.5L


so does some lucky dude have the prototype cams now?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahahah, that's exactly what I was wondering when I read that post.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

maybe the car went to a very nice home.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I am still trying to find an affordable awd setup. hoping to spend 1500 to 2500max 

I will also have to sell my current turbo setup, because it wont fit with the transfer case. 

Damn cars....lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Audi4u said:


> I am still trying to find an affordable awd setup. hoping to spend 1500 to 2500max
> 
> I will also have to sell my current turbo setup, because it wont fit with the transfer case.
> 
> Damn cars....lol


 wow. really?? which set up?? the one making 378? 

if you can do AWD for 3k or less, i'll do it tomorrow and turbo afterwards.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

395 

Finding the parts is the problem. Someone was selling a 85% of the stuff for 4500 and I would still need to buy a 1500 trans. Waaay over budget.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> what are your plan?? realistically.


 2.5T Production kit 

....oops


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> 2.5T Production kit
> 
> ....oops


 nice!!1 that be cool.  
what else is on the plans? 






Audi4u said:


> 395
> 
> Finding the parts is the problem. Someone was selling a 85% of the stuff for 4500 and I would still need to buy a 1500 trans. Waaay over budget.


 

keep me in the loop! at the price range mentioned, i'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> 2.5T Production kit
> 
> ....oops


 
awesome! how soon do you plan on starting this project?!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> awesome! how soon do you plan on starting this project?!


 March 2010?:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> March 2010?:laugh:


 sounds good to me!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> March 2010?:laugh:


 I'm assuming you meant to say 2011 lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> I'm assuming you meant to say 2011 lol


 No I meant 2010


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> No I meant 2010


 so that means it should be almost done! I'm looking for a good Christmas present:biggrinsanta:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sold my mk5 2.5L
> 
> but still have my mk1 2.5L
> looking into stuff for that now


 That was a nice ride man, hope you got what you wanted for it. If you dont mind me asking, is ther person who purchased it local? Maybe Ill see them around sometime.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nope, went to portland maine saturday


----------



## Dub 1R (May 25, 2010)

Did I hear there is a awd kit for the 2.5 jetta?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no kit but it can be done


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

my plans are to put the car back to stock, clean it *****&span, tuck it away for a trade in on the new r :laugh: already put a 2k reserve on one :laugh: cant wait :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Audi4u said:


> I am still trying to find an affordable awd setup. hoping to spend 1500 to 2500max
> 
> I will also have to sell my current turbo setup, because it wont fit with the transfer case.
> 
> Damn cars....lol


so is it a situation where you would have to do a top mount turbo setup? What manifold are you using currently and is there anything at all in the off the shelf category you are considering looking at manifold wise


----------



## Rabster (May 10, 2010)

Airrrrr rideeee for me


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i'm still trying to figure out if i should keep the car, or sell it for a GTI and simply go Stage II tuned....can't afford a turbo setup on the Rabbit....


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

LampyB said:


> i'm still trying to figure out if i should keep the car, or sell it for a GTI and simply go Stage II tuned....can't afford a turbo setup on the Rabbit....


Save dude... You won't regret it.


----------

